# RDA FRIDAY 10% OFF - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (11/9/15)

Get 10% off all RDA's and RBA'S for today only. Offer valid until 5pm today 




Do eeeeeeeettt!!!

USE COUPON CODE: RDAFRIDAY on checkout 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

